# Great CL photo set - 1961 Doniseli chrome



## bulldog1935 (Feb 1, 2017)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/bik/5950127603.html 



 


 


 


 


 
NOT original crankset


 


 


 


 


 



_oops, typo should be Doniselli_


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 1, 2017)

Wow, eye candy for sure. You do not see 51 cm frames that often. Why has that not sold already!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 1, 2017)

I think it was recently listed and posted by a friend of the owner on CR this morning - I think it will sell...

_update - just learned it sold yesterday_


----------

